# 41 yr old A.O Smith



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Replaced this yesterday. That's a record for me. Just started leaking from the bottom yesterday.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

It's older than me, but I've been leaking for years


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I didn't know they were once made in Kankakee. Interesting


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Reminds me of how old I am 1975 5 th grade ......... Should be paid a little more attention


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

looks like it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

looks like it was made in the 8th month of 1989 to me.....
where are you getting the extra 10 years from??


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

made in 1975 top right corner, the number that has 89 in it is serial number..


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> made in 1975 top right corner, the number that has 89 in it is serial number..


I think he's right august of 89 is manufactured date. They usually put the manufactured Date in the serial number. The 1975 number I think is to state that it is in accordance with ans z 21.10.1 of 1975


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

About 7-8 years ago I replaced a Smith from '52. You don't see them often, but they sure made them to last back then.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> made in 1975 top right corner, the number that has 89 in it is serial number..




Tank is definitely before 1989. It's either 79 or 80.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Well it was ****ing old.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you ever find them where the brand plate is metal and not a sticker ? I have an old a o smith one I'm going to make into a magnet and a Bradford one I've already made into a magnet.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a difference in quality i have a customer that has a 400 gallon AO smith that was built in 1974. It is the best water heater they have.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got you all beat with a 1915 Humphrey water heater
with a metal sticker on it.......sitting in my storefront window....

I think it still works but never have attempted to fire it up


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> I got you all beat with a 1915 Humphrey water heater
> with a metal sticker on it.......sitting in my storefront window....
> 
> I think it still works but never have attempted to fire it up


 Let's see some pics


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I will have to take new pictures of it tomorrow cant find them anymore in my files......They were posted here maybe 7 years ago


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dclarke said:


> Let's see some pics


https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/weilhammer-plumbing-indianapolis-3?select=E0P9vlvBvnQbRmOQnKP99Q

https://s3-media1.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/LPyqN9IboWA_JMiUooDlQw/o.jpg



I think I could be mistaken about the age of this unit it might be a 1915 from the serial number Its hard to get a picture of it in my store front window


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wow that should be in a museum....more attention to the iron work than the mechanics ....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

dclarke said:


> Do you ever find them where the brand plate is metal and not a sticker ? I have an old a o smith one I'm going to make into a magnet and a Bradford one I've already made into a magnet.


 Been saving those plates for years, have everything from Iron Fireman to A/S


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

1989... was installing A.O. Smith and State back then, when I was in my prime


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> Replaced this yesterday. That's a record for me. Just started leaking from the bottom yesterday.


Just pulled one out of a house exactly like that. I was trying to figure out how old it is.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

My Montgomery Wards (Rheem) was only a mere 41 years old when it finally crapped out on me. Not bad!


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats os a nice unit...


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

My grandparents built a house in Manistee County, MI back in 1968 and had a White Products (now Bradford White) Biscayne model SE52D installed. I pulled it in 2004 (36 years) and replaced it with a M250S6DS I got from the factory. The original tank was NOT leaking and when R&D at the factory cut it open, it was estimated that it would have been good for another 8-10 years. The tank was rarely drained, was on well water (1-1/2" well and 40psi), and never had the anode changed. Original elements and thermostats.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I replaced mine last year, AO smith original to house 1978


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

